# TP-Link Wireless routers in India.



## bobgalee (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,
Where to purchase TP-LINK WIRELESS Routers online in a secure way. Kindly advise.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Primeabgb or Ebay


----------

